# Accessible  Restrooms  &  MOE  Lighting



## globe trekker (Jun 7, 2013)

Greetings to you all again!

I looked in our archives, but could not find a definite answer, or the right

topic.  This question may have been asked before.

*QUESTION # 1:* IS MOE lighting required in an Accessible / ADA equipped

restroom?   As always, please cite your references.  We are using the 2006

Edition of the I-codes, ...the 2008 NEC  & the 2003 Edition of the ICC/ANSI

A117.1 Standard.

Thanks for your input!

.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 7, 2013)

Not explicitly. 1006.3 tell you that the means of egress must have emergency illumination, but the laundry list does not call out the spaces that the MOE originate from. We have a specific amendment requiring emergency lighting in restrooms.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 7, 2013)

Short answer NO. Section 1006.3 Unless the restroom is large enough to require two or more exits from the space then no emergency illumination is required regardless of who occupies the room or for what purpose


----------



## mark handler (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry I don't have access to your code dates right now, this is based on 2009 “I” codes and 2008 NEC

1006.1 Requires that there be illumination (lights/ windows) in the bathroom at 1 ft candle per square foot. (1006.2)

1006.3 Only requires Emergency Illumination (lighting) when two or more exits are required.

In most cases two or more exits are required when the (Table 1021.2) travel distance exceeds 75’ or there are more than 49 people in the room. Just because they have two exits out of a bathroom (ex-large coliseum) they most probably are only required to have one exit.

Therefore they are not required to have emergency illumination.

Code sections

2009 IBC 1006.1 Illumination levels

1006.3 Emergency Illumination

Table 1021.2 Single exits


----------

